# 1WAM4R remote reset



## vroadrunner (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, i was wondering if someone can help me. I have 1WAM4R remote and my alarm keeps arming itself. Only way I can have it off is if I go through valet mode. Is there a way I can reset it so it won't arm itself each time? I've tried all combinations I could think of with no luck. Tired of turning valet mode on and off all the time. Please help!
thank you


----------



## vroadrunner (Jul 15, 2015)

can anyone help me?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

the remote doesn't help, unless you need a new one. You have to get under the dash(or where ever it is)to the brain box tell me the make and model.


----------



## RS Specialist (Oct 1, 2015)

Since that is an RF kit to a Compustar remote start system it is hard to say what you would need to do to fix this. Also, what vehicle is it installed in? What integration module is being used? Is this a new symptom? Has this been going on since day one?


----------



## vroadrunner (Jul 15, 2015)

I was never able to reset my alarm, so I got used to using valet mode, but now my remote is acting up. I think it's time to replace it. I was wondering where can I find a replacement remote. Does it have to be the same type of remote or can I use a different one? is there a place that I could take my Honda civic to that could help me with that?
Thank you!


----------



## RS Specialist (Oct 1, 2015)

I am unable to reply to your pm, so here is the info

This is the distributor in your area. You should be able to contact them and they can locate a dealer for you. If you have a Vision's in your area, they should be able to help also.
Toll-Free – 1(888)470-2211
Website – www.Staub.ca


----------



## vroadrunner (Jul 15, 2015)

Wonderful! thank you so much.
Just wondering, if I wanted to replace the existing one myself, what are my options? and how do I set it up?


----------



## RS Specialist (Oct 1, 2015)

I would recommend going to a dealer for a replacement.


----------

